# How do you grow xmas moss?



## gowfan05

Hey guys,
Funny question but, I've had my xmass moss for a while, and it hasnt grown much... Can someone give me advice as in how to grow it? and or what is the best condition to keep the xmas moss thriving?
Thanks
gowfan05


----------



## h4n

moss should grow basically under normal conditions... with a light and clean water haha. I have tanks that just grow moss in it.
what light are you running?


----------



## HolyAngel

Xmas moss grows SLOW compared to, say fissedens. Moss tiles work very well though to propagate it though since you can spread it out and let it grow, trim the top off occasionally and repeat, before you know it, you'll have tons! I find low light works best for mosses. I tried putting some in a highlight co2 injected tank and it just rotted and accumulated algea, no growth really at all.


----------



## shrimpnmoss

Keep the water cool under 75. Tie it to wood or mesh. Wood works better than mesh. Then wait. X-Mas moss is one of the faster growing moss. With CO2 + ferts a basic planted tank set up you should see your X-Mas moss pearl after it grows out a little.


----------



## Mxx

Take it into the forest, nail it onto a tree, and let it grow there immersed. That's what I'm feeling about ready to do with my Xmas moss which months later still looks like about the same s* as when I received it!...


----------



## ghotifish

It grows in my tank. I don't know what the differences are between our tanks. I'm running a typical high tech tank, 74 degrees.


----------



## gowfan05

Thank you everyone for replies 



h4n said:


> moss should grow basically under normal conditions... with a light and clean water haha. I have tanks that just grow moss in it.
> what light are you running?


I have a 15W flourescent light on it.... is this the problem.



HolyAngel said:


> Xmas moss grows SLOW compared to, say fissedens. Moss tiles work very well though to propagate it though since you can spread it out and let it grow, trim the top off occasionally and repeat, before you know it, you'll have tons! I find low light works best for mosses. I tried putting some in a highlight co2 injected tank and it just rotted and accumulated algea, no growth really at all.


Thank you for the info, so should I trim it often? and if so how much should I trim: about an 1''? 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Keep the water cool under 75. Tie it to wood or mesh. Wood works better than mesh. Then wait. X-Mas moss is one of the faster growing moss. With CO2 + ferts a basic planted tank set up you should see your X-Mas moss pearl after it grows out a little.


Water temp ranges within the 75-73 range, also my tank is very low tech too, no CO2 and as I mentioned above, only 15W light. 



Mxx said:


> Take it into the forest, nail it onto a tree, and let it grow there immersed. That's what I'm feeling about ready to do with my Xmas moss which months later still looks like about the same s* as when I received it!...


I'm in the same boat with you! If all else fails, I will do this!!!:biggrin: 



ghotifish said:


> It grows in my tank. I don't know what the differences are between our tanks. I'm running a typical high tech tank, 74 degrees.


I too have my tanks temp at 75-73 degrees, but low tech. My tank has been running for about a year now with thriving shrimp but just no progress with any of my plants (riccia, micro-chainsword, dhg, and XMAS MOSS) growth.

I have lots of aeration in my tank as well (dont know if that helps my plants?). I dont do water changes often because of my shrimp liking the old water, but i do add new water weekly do to evaperation.


----------



## ghotifish

It sounds like you are giving it enough light, carbon, and fertilizer to keep it alive but not to make it grow. If you post all the details of your system we can look for ways for you to tweak things.

Good luck


----------



## Michiba54

Mxx said:


> T*ake it into the forest, nail it onto a tree, and let it grow there immersed.* That's what I'm feeling about ready to do with my Xmas moss which months later still looks like about the same s* as when I received it!...


That is funny, but I'm pretty sure its also illegal. lol


----------



## gowfan05

ghotifish said:


> It sounds like you are giving it enough light, carbon, and fertilizer to keep it alive but not to make it grow. If you post all the details of your system we can look for ways for you to tweak things.
> 
> Good luck


I like your thinking!

So I have:
- 7g tank (from petco "bookshelf")
- 1 HOB w/ sponge 
- 2 Sponge filters
- 1 bubble maker
- ADA Amazonia II soil (1yr)
- No CO2
- 15W light (day time: near window, at night: on about 4-5hrs)
- Shrimp: OEBTs and CRS (yes, i know i shouldnt mix but its temporary)
- Plants: micro chainsword, dhg, marimo moss balls (x6), xmas moss, small drift wood, riccia 

Thats about everything, and as i mentioned before its been running for 1yr, but xmas moss was added about 4 months ago.


----------



## Mxx

Michiba54 said:


> Originally Posted by Mxx
> Take it into the forest, nail it onto a tree, and let it grow there immersed. That's what I'm feeling about ready to do with my Xmas moss which months later still looks like about the same s* as when I received it!...
> That is funny, but I'm pretty sure its also illegal. lol
> 
> 
> That is funny, but I'm pretty sure its also illegal. lol


Would rank amongst the lesser illicit things I've done... 

I have some java moss which seems to be thriving still sitting atop my burnpile right now, but it's far from dry with weather as of late.

My Xmas moss is in a low-tech bowl exposed to sunlight, which means it might not be competing very well for C02 and nutrients with the more aggressive plants there. Might have been okay on its own, but not with other plants.


----------



## ghotifish

gowfan05 said:


> I like your thinking!
> 
> So I have:
> - 7g tank (from petco "bookshelf")
> - 1 HOB w/ sponge
> - 2 Sponge filters
> - 1 bubble maker
> - ADA Amazonia II soil (1yr)
> - No CO2
> - 15W light (day time: near window, at night: on about 4-5hrs)
> - Shrimp: OEBTs and CRS (yes, i know i shouldnt mix but its temporary)
> - Plants: micro chainsword, dhg, marimo moss balls (x6), xmas moss, small drift wood, riccia
> 
> Thats about everything, and as i mentioned before its been running for 1yr, but xmas moss was added about 4 months ago.


I suspect that you probably need a better light. Also, are you dosing ferts or excel? If so, how much?

Here's nice little article on moss growing.
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2007/07/growing-beautiful-aquatic-mosses.html

Good luck.


----------

